# Easter Island/Rapa Nui - Chile



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)

Easter Island (Rapa Nui: Rapa Nui, Spanish: Isla de Pascua) is a Polynesian island in the southeastern Pacific Ocean, at the southeasternmost point of the Polynesian Triangle. A special territory of Chile that was annexed in 1888, Easter Island is famous for its 887 extant monumental statues, called moai, created by the early Rapanui people. It is a World Heritage Site (as determined by UNESCO) with much of the island protected within Rapa Nui National Park. In recent times the island has served as a warning of the cultural and environmental dangers of overexploitation. Ethnographers and archaeologists also blame diseases carried by European colonizers and slave raiding of the 1860s for devastating the local peoples.
Easter Island is claimed to be the most remote inhabited island in the world.


----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images...:cheers2:


----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

increible lugar


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

como es posible que sean de chile si no tienen nada en comun , mas bien deberian de ser parte de la polynesia


----------



## Vitacura (Dec 26, 2011)

Dile lo mismo a EE.UU. respecto de Hawai, Guam y las Islas Vírgenes, o a Francia respecto de Tahiti, o a Gran Bretaña y sus posesiones en el Caribe... qué ignorancia por Dios.


----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> como es posible que sean de chile si no tienen nada en comun , mas bien deberian de ser de la polynesia


Comentario estupido...que país es "La Polinesia", por favor??....te cuento que la Isla de Pascua limita maritimamente con FRANCIA, si con Francia, que está en el otro extremo de mundo, en Europa. Obviamente, además, la Isla de Pascua tiene muy pocos habitantes y es muy pequeña como para ser un país por si sola, le conviene ser parte de Chile, ya que créeme que a Chile le sale más caro mantenerla de lo que aporta al PIB.


----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

pal7 said:


> Comentario estupido...que país es "La Polinesia", por favor??....te cuento que la Isla de Pascua limita maritimamente con FRANCIA, si con Francia, que está en el otro extremo de mundo, en Europa. Obviamente, además, la Isla de Pascua tiene muy pocos habitantes y es muy pequeña como para ser un país por si sola, le conviene ser parte de Chile, ya que créeme que a Chile le sale más caro mantenerla de lo que aporta al PIB.


existe la palabra respeto en tu vocabulario , ten mas respeto en tus respuestas , yo nunca te falte a ti ni a nadie de respeto


----------



## pal7 (May 13, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> que ignorancia la tuya , por que las posesiones de francia son coloniales y en esos lugares ay arquitectura francesa , igual que las islas britanicas son islas colonizadas por los britanicos en las cuales ay mucho en comun con los britanicos en vez esta isla no tiene nada en comun con chile , pero nada totalmente nada en comun
> 
> no dije que fuera un pais , pero mas bien es un conjunto de islas












La isla de Pascua pertenece a Chile desde el siglo XIX, mucho antes de lo que varias de esas islas le pertenecen a Inglaterra o Francia. Lo de la arquitectura o que se yo no tiene nada que ver, que yo sepa Papeete no es muy parecida a París que digamos en todo caso. Y si es por eso, harto más sentido tiene que la Isla de Pascua pertenezca a Chile, país que queda frente a ella, que esas islas que pertenecen a países en otro extremo completamente opuesto del mundo. Chile tiene el mismo derecho a poseer la Isla de Pascua que el que tiene Estados Unidos a poseer Hawaii. Y que sabes tu lo que tiene o no tiene en común con Chile?? Has ido a la Isla de Pascua, o siquiera a Chile?? De nuevo, ridículo. Aparte inculto de creer que un país debe tener solo una cultura dentro de él, y que no puede tener distintas culturas en sus distintas regiones.

Y por favor para, estás echando a perder mi thread, tu partiste con el comentario desubicado, cuestionando el por que de la soberanía de mi país sobre esta isla, eso si es una falta de respeto.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

quizas me equivoque , pero yo solo decia como es posible que sea chile si no tienen nada en comun , nunca cuestione la soberania de tu pais , donde lo soñastes , y no es un comentario desubicado , unicamente pregunte como es posible , como paso a ser parte de chile ? 

y escucha bien este no es tu thread , esta abierto al publico , ten cuidado como hablas , por lo que dices mereces ser baneado 

yo unicamente di mi opinion , no eh ido a chile y ni quiero ir , pero solo puse un comentario si te gusto o no , no es mi problema , no es para que respondas con esa falta de respeto


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

cambia el nombre del thread y ponle thread privado


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Relax guys, we are in the world forum so please use english when posting any comments. Also refrain from engaging in any heated argument and solve your differences via PM, thanks!


Btw, the photos are great but remember all photos must be properly sourced and all FLICKR images must use "BB" code when copy and paste. Here is the instruction of how...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes yellow fever , I have no problems this person insult me


----------

